

Can we design the ideal city or must it evolve - esparantogod
http://aeon.co/magazine/culture/can-we-design-the-ideal-city-or-must-it-evolve/

======
nerd_stuff
If you design a city, and then design a slightly better or worse city, and
repeat that process until every new modification only creates a worse city, is
that not at least a locally ideal city evolved through design?

------
soaper
There is no such thing as an ideal city. Everyone who lives in it would have
different needs, and these needs change over time. City dynamics are
unpredictable. How can you design for an audience that is at once
unpredictable, and does not know what it wants?

